# What to do ?



## jsalazar

On Sept 29 2019 I ordered a tC 15 confirmation # 37358 this from [email protected] and I have not received it . Expected ship date was Oct 15 2019 , I sent e-mail to there store and no response . This flashlight was expensive at $59.99 and as a truck driver the light is perfect for my job. Please help thanks James.


----------



## blutarsky

That’s way too long. Something’s gone wrong. I can only advise to keep trying. Or cancel and ask for a refund. In either case be persistent. I only waited four days to contact them when my PayPal payment was processed but I hadn’t received a confirmation or shipping info. On their website is a “live help” tab. I’d use that also. 
Thrunite did respond and apologize. I received my TC20 today after about 6 days and can now see that my battery order is awaiting shipment. Honestly, Amazon is the way to go for Thrunite, I’ve had next day delivery on my other Thrunites, but the 20% discount was only available on their site. 

Hope you get this resolved. Thrunites are great flashlights.

P.S. I just noticed that the contact address link you posted is misspelled. Yours says thurnite instead of thrunite. Is that just a misspelling on your post? Or did you do that on your query? Just sayin’. 

Good luck!


----------

